# Kershaw Knives



## MadDawg51 (Dec 15, 2010)

I know this is a bit off topic for the firearms forum.  But, I don't find the forum for it.  I just received 3 new Kershaw knives from Cabela's and wanted to post a warning.  I've owned Kershaw knives for many years and purchased these based on that experience.  But, these are not up to Kershaw quality.  The Elk Hunter and Vapor II knives were made in China and show typical Chinese fit and finish.  The finish is rough, blades are not polished, and the edge is rough ground and not honed.  I've sent complaints to both Kershaw and Cabela's.  And, I will start looking for appropriate knives.  These will never be used by me.

Just a warning to anyone who has counted on the quality, fit, and finish of Kershaw.  These are not USA manufacture and they show it in the worst way.

If this needs to be in another forum, please let me know where I should post it.

Thanks,


----------



## tsknmcn (Dec 16, 2010)

Good info.

I have a Kershaw pock knife that is very good quality.  It was made in Japan though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2010)

I picked up a Kershaw Blur a couple of months ago....sucker has been in my front pocket ever since.  

I love that little knife.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2010)

Man...I saw them on sale @ Cabelas and was thinking about picking one up.  Thanks for the review.

Currently carrying a SOG that is a bit big, but hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Washington95 (Dec 16, 2010)

I bought a folder, not lockback, at gunshow.  Nice knife with wood panels and a little engraving on bolsters.  Knife has weak spring and doesn't snap closed (like I like), and I worry about tip slipping out enough to catch a finger when I put hand in pocket.  Don't carry it now.

I'd suggest checking carefully, before buying if possible.  And if you order it and it doesn't measure up, send it back, and send message to Kershaw or whatever (like they really care??)


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 16, 2010)

You're right.  Kershaw knives are good knives IF you buy the ones that are Made in the U.S.A.

There are Kershaws being sold (by Kershaw) that have been made overseas that aren't worth the metal they're made out of. 

Kershaw still sells Made in the U.S.A. knives, but you have to make sure they are when you buy them.  Bargain Barn up in Jasper has USA Kershaws for sale. It's where we got ours.

My fiancé had one he bought through Snap-On several years ago.  The tip of the blade broke, and so the Snap-On guy had it sent back to be replaced/fixed.  When my fiancé received his replacement (after 8 months of waiting!) Kershaw had replaced the knife with a non-Made in the USA knife.  

*Luckily,* I had already purchased my fiancé a Kershaw in the mean time since he can't be without a knife


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Back about 20 yrs ago, I was into boot knives. Spent $100+ on a Kershaw boot knife, only to have the tip snap off punching a hole in an oil can. Never looked twice at Kershaw after that.


----------



## 1022 (Dec 16, 2010)

have several Kershaws all made in the U S A  Ken Onion series all good have sent 3 back to be replaced all were back within 2 weeks with new USA made ones.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 20, 2010)

I also got a Kershaw Ken Onion Vapor got it from Walmart a few years ago darn good knife for around $20.00 to bad they don't make it anymore.


----------



## seeker (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to E-bay and did a search for "Ken  Onion" and there were almost 500 results for that knife.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 21, 2010)

seeker said:


> I went to E-bay and did a search for "Ken  Onion" and there were almost 500 results for that knife.



I think he is a designer for Kershaw. They be like "Ken Onion 1640 Vapor is written on the blade of mine.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's the one I got they don't carry it at Walmart anymore it was on like $17 or $18.


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 8, 2011)

American and Japanese Kershaws are good knives. I don't want to find out about the Chinese ones.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats why i buy bucks knifes they hold a much better edge.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jan 21, 2011)

They are just like every one else. John Deere, Weatherby, Smith and Wesson, Husqvarna, I could go on and on. They all make good quality products and cheeper made products to apeal to every ones buget.  You can't just buy something based on a brand name any more. My piont being, I love some Kershaw knives. If you want something of quality you usually have to pay the price that comes along with it.


----------



## klwehunt (Dec 14, 2011)

I have allways carried a clip knife,mostly kershaws but i am allways losing them.They seem to slide out of my pocket or whatever.A couple of years ago i ran across a knife at a harley run it is made into a belt buckle i haven't lost one since. Worlds fastest knife .com.it is real good quality and as long as you have your pants on you got it.Check it out.


----------



## jim8377 (Jan 4, 2012)

BENCHMADE-D2 Blade.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 5, 2012)

I own about 5 Kershaws and they have been good knives...I think product listings should have to cite the country of origin...not just, "imported".  I will watch out for the Chinese kershaws...thats bad news.    Believe it or not, Puma did the same thing a few years ago.  I just can't understand why a reputable company would risk their name like that.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 5, 2012)

Had a few Kershaws through the years.  Junk.  I watched a hunter dull 3 of them trying to field dress a Caribou, then I handed him a good knife to finish the job.  He never new that you could skin a caribou with just one knife without having to stop and sharpen it.

John I.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 5, 2012)

*Skyline*

I have a Skyline(they are made in the USA) that I carry everyday. It's an awesome knife. It's a flipper design with a G-10 handle.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kershaw-Skyline-Knife/11047939


----------



## rvick (Jan 6, 2012)

have tried em all, i carry an american made kershaw


----------

